# Stop doing this



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Here we go again!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

* Stop doing this *

why? there is a lot of money


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

......


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

krafty said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

